# Does anyone know anything about dance schools in Paphos?



## New2paphos (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi All,

I am new to this board - we are moving to Paphos in may and have sorted out schooling for my two daughters (Zara 5 and Jasmine 7) but ideally I would like to continue their dancing (modern and ballet). Does anyone know of any dance schools in the area that would be suitable?

Many Thanks

Sarah x


----------



## nattommo (Jul 28, 2010)

New2paphos said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this board - we are moving to Paphos in may and have sorted out schooling for my two daughters (Zara 5 and Jasmine 7) but ideally I would like to continue their dancing (modern and ballet). Does anyone know of any dance schools in the area that would be suitable?
> 
> ...


Hi,
There is a dance school in Kissonerga called Thompson School of dance and they teach ISTD modern, ballet, tap and street dance and break dancing.
Call Natalie 96540271


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

New2paphos said:


> Does anyone know of any dance schools in the area that would be suitable?
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Sarah x


Hi,

My daughter attends Nathalie Thompson's Musical Theatre class on a Saturday and really loves it (it's singing/acting/dancing). Everyone is very friendly and they put on a show in June at the local theatre which Beth loved being involved in. I don't think they teach ballet there but they do pretty much every other type of dance lesson on weekday afternoons.

Lazer


----------

